# Panamanian cigars



## Dutchboy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi all,

I am new to cigar smoking. Recently I stopped by a cigar store in San Diego and to start getting educated. He mentioned that Panama grows some great tobacco, but that no one can buy any. Looking around I see that cigars come from Cuba, Honduras, Nicaragua & the like, but no mention of Panamanian tobacco. Why is that?


Thom
San Diego, CA/USA
:cb


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

There seems to be a few bits of info if you just google Panamanian cigars. The one brand that sticks out is called Joyas de Panama. Stogie review even did a review on it a few months back, I suggest heading over there to check it out.


----------



## Kiokicigars (Nov 10, 2007)

Dutchboy,

I know a gentleman in Tampa that runs a small shop of his own and the company is called: Casa Habana Cigars of South Florida. His name is Humberto (Bert) Garcia.

He makes a few different lines right now: 
1. Hoya Oro
2. Amador
3. Pride of Panama

You can contact him at [email protected] or 813-300-2616.


----------



## Kiokicigars (Nov 10, 2007)

Found his site as well: http://panamacigarz.com/

Thanks again,


----------



## nauticalbay (Mar 17, 2009)

Bert , of Casa Havana is not only a great guy but holds the Import License to bring Panama cigars into the Stat...

The Full Line of Panama Cigars can be found at www.prideofpanamacigars.com

Had some during Mardi Gras and they are starting to get some U.S. Distribution more and more each month, primarily online purchasing for now though.

I am new to cigar smoking. Recently I stopped by a cigar store in San Diego and to start getting educated. He mentioned that Panama grows some great tobacco, but that no one can buy any. Looking around I see that cigars come from Cuba, Honduras, Nicaragua & the like, but no mention of Panamanian tobacco. Why is that?

Thom
San Diego, CA/USA
:cb[/quote]


----------



## Litedave (Dec 8, 2008)

I met a guy today that is a blender and he has his own little line. It's a puro Panamanian. All the filler, binder and a maduro wrapper all grown down there in Panama.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

nauticalbay said:


> Bert , of Casa Havana is not only a great guy but holds the Import License to bring Panama cigars into the Stat...
> 
> The Full Line of Panama Cigars can be found at www.prideofpanamacigars.com
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

There's Panamanian Liguero and other Panama tobacco in the 601 Serie. It's been out there. There's a couple others out there. Also, there's a guy on puff that smokes Hawaiian tobacco as well. They have a growing brand out there as well.


----------

